

PyPI is behind a CDN - spdy
http://mail.python.org/pipermail/distutils-sig/2013-May/020848.html

======
NelsonMinar
That is good news. Too bad about the "delay of several minutes in some cases
between updating a package and having it be installable" though; just last
month I was testing some changes to a Python package of a friend of mine
sitting next to me, with him uploading to PyPI and me re-installing via pip
every time. Total abuse of the system but I did appreciate how easily it
worked :-P

~~~
akx
Maybe next time use Python's SimpleHTTPServer (or for a more (empirically)
stable experience, node-static) and direct pip to download from there? :)

------
buster
Wow, finally! Pypi was so damn unbelievable slow at some times, i'm really
happy for this change, great great great!

------
e98cuenc
Fantastic news! Pypi downloads were the slowest and most unreliable part of
our install process. It is/was so bad that it almost always failed when you
have a mid sized list of new packets to install.

------
chrj
The performance has indeed improved greatly. Too bad it doesn't seem to
support IPv6 though :(

------
bayesianhorse
Everybody sing a Hallelujah...

------
thejosh
Woot! Pypy is a little slow sometimes but this is a great change for me as I'm
getting more into python and doing "experiments" with virtualenv and pip.

Thanks for helping Pypy Fastly!

~~~
kbd
That's PyPI[1], the Python Package Index, not PyPy[2].

[1] <https://pypi.python.org/pypi>

[2] <http://pypy.org/>

~~~
StavrosK
From the context it is clear that he just misspelled PyPI.

